# Please help



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

My rooster is very sick his comb is turning black and is kinda rotting away he is clumsy now and has very little energy please help


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

At that point the kindest thing may be to put him down.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is not good at all. You may want to put him down.


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm sorry for such late responses but I did put him down


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

It was better than him suffering but thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad.


----------

